# Firefox 19.0,1 patch fails



## srobert (Feb 20, 2013)

I saw  in the forums that this had been a problem with Firefox 18 and Seamonkey. Looks like it's come back with Firefox 19.0,1 

```
/usr/ports/www/firefox]# make build
===>  Found saved configuration for firefox-19.0,1
===>  Extracting for firefox-19.0,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for firefox-19.0.source.tar.bz2.
===>   firefox-19.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2 - found
===>  Patching for firefox-19.0,1
===>   firefox-19.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for firefox-19.0,1
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to media/mtransport/third_party/nrappkit/src/port/generic/include/sys/queue.h.rej
=> Patch patch-bug807492 failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-alsapulse patch-browser-app-nsBrowserApp.cpp patch-bug685258 patch-bug722975 patch-bug783463 patch-bug787804 patch-bug791305 applied cleanly.
*** [do-patch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2013)

I just built Firefox 19 without any problems (9.1-STABLE, amd64).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

That file seems to have been updated just a few hours ago. Try updating your ports tree again.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/www/firefox/files/patch-bug807492?view=log


----------



## srobert (Feb 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Yes. I did a fresh *portsnap fetch update* this morning (after a *make distclean*), and it built and installed just fine.


----------

